# Just looking for a quick opinion on ears...



## MillerMyBoy (Nov 9, 2017)

My boy Miller just turned 9 weeks yesterday (Saturday) and is a very active chewer....loves bully sticks and knee/knuckle bones. He gets fed Kirkland Signature Premium Puppy formula and I l've been throwing in some raw treats every now and then (wings/necks). 

I got him early (the day after he turned 7 weeks old I took him home). I've noticed a major difference in his ears between when we first brought him home until right now. It looks like the base is really starting to firm up and the ears a slowly rising up (but still has the floppy tips). Is this progression common? And to all the "ear gurus" out there, does his ears and head shape/size look in line for getting these tips to pop up nicely? Thanks for any and all opinions ;-)


----------



## GSDguy4EVER (Sep 9, 2017)

You won't have any problems with his ears standing.


----------



## MillerMyBoy (Nov 9, 2017)

GSDguy4EVER said:


> You won't have any problems with his ears standing.



Thanks for the reply my friend, obviously I realize nothing is ever truly "guaranteed" but it's good to hear judging by the current progression that he should be in line for these little babies to perk up in due time


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty normal! The ear dance, lol. Here’s a collage of Scarlet’s puppy ear progression.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a cutie! They look like they'll go up to me!


----------



## Nekro (Oct 13, 2017)

My puppy's ears didn't stand up until about 11 weeks


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

My pups left ear stood at about ten weeks, his right ear just stood a few days ago, he’s about 11.5 weeks now.


----------



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

My 6 month old has a weird ear, one stands all the time the other only when we go outside.


----------



## MillerMyBoy (Nov 9, 2017)

I appreciate all the responses guys! Thanks for the feedback and stories/pics


----------

